# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - LNG (Oceangoing LNG)

## triad

ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ τάνκερ για τη μεταφορά φυσικού αερίου, αξίας 200 δισ. γιέν [JPY=X]  (1,8 δισ. δολ.) θα κάνει η Nippon Yusen K.K. και η Mitsui O.S.K. Lines Ltd., οι δύο μεγαλύτερες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες της Ιαπωνίας μαζί με το Κατάρ, προκειμένου να μεταφέρουν το προϊόν στη Βόρειο Αμερική, σύμφωνα με στελέχη των εταιρειών.

Τα πλοία θα κατασκευαστούν στα ναυπηγεία τη Ν. Κορέας, σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι προτίμησαν να διατηρήσουν την ανωνυμία τους. Η Kawasaki Kisen Kaisha Ltd., η τρίτη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της Ιαπωνίας, η Iino Kaiun Kaisha Ltd. Και ο οίκος αγοραπωλησιών Mitsui & Co., συγκαταλέγονται επίσης μεταξύ των επενδυτών.

Ο ιαπωνικός όμιλος, αγοράζει περισσότερα τάνκερ μεταφορά υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου (LNG), καθώς το εμπόριο του καυσίμου αυξάνεται και οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες προετοιμάζονται, καθώς προβλέπεται μείωση των ναύλων μεταφοράς κοντέϊνερ στις ΗΠΑ και την Ευρώπη. Τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενεργείας και άλλες εταιρείες, αλλάζουν το καύσιμό τους, μετά την αναρρίχηση των τιμών του πετρελαίου.

Ο αριθμός των συγκεκριμένων τάνκερ, αναμένεται περίπου να διπλασιαστεί στα 350 έως το 2010 από περίπου 180 πλοίων που υπάρχουν σήμερα διεθνών, σύμφωνα με την Ενωση Κατασκευαστών Πλοίων της Ιαπωνίας. Οι ιαπωνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες επιδιώκουν να αμυνθούν του αυξανόμενου ανταγωνισμού, καθώς οι ευρωπαϊκές ανταγωνίστριές τους εισέρχονται στην αγορά

πηγη:ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

ΥΓ> ΑΠΟ Ο,ΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ, ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ Ο ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ...

----------


## natasa

Το χαμηλότερο κόστος του αερίου σε συνδιασμό με τα σκαμπανευάσματα στην αγορα του πετρελαίου με οδήγησαν στη υπόθεση περί υποκατάστασης. Ένα άρθρο της INTERTANKO περιέγραφε τις εναλλαγές στην τιμή του ως "Η Αλίκη στην αγορά πετρελαίου" με τις περιόδους "Βull" και "Bear" να διδέχονται η μια την άλλη με πρωτοφνείς ρυθμούς που προκαλούν ανησυχία. Σ' ενα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, και με δεδομένο οτι το πετρέλαιο έχει χτυπήσει ήδη ρεκόρ κόστους το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, είναι λογικό ν' αναζητώνται τρόποι υποκατάστασης. Ενδεικτικά, το κόστος για ένα νοικοκυριό απο την αντικατάσταση του πετρελαίου με φυσικό αέριο μπορεί να μειωθεί εως και 60%.Νομίζω όμως οτι αυτό πρέπει να ισχύει για το φυσικό αέριο και όχι για τα παράγωγα πετρελαίου (LPG) τα οποία πρέπει να είναι ακριβότερα λόγω της προστιθέμενης αξίας που οφείλεται στην επεξεργασία.

----------


## Morgan

ας σταματήσουμε τώρα να σκεφτόμαστε σαν τους αποδέκτες του φυσικού αερίου και των πλεονεκτημάτων του και ας σκεφτούμε σαν...εφοπλιστές....

γιατί να μπει  ένας εφοπλιστής σε αυτά τα πλοία?

----------


## natasa

Μα όλα αυτά Morgan σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους. Αν η υπόθεσή μου είναι σωστή, η ζήτηση για LNG(αέριο) θα αυξηθεί άρα και η ζήτηση μεταφορικής ικανότητας. Αν λοιπόν, στη βάση αυτής της λογικής, αυξηθούν οι ναύλοι οι εφοπλιστές θα ενδιφερθούν να μπούν στην αγορά με σκοπό το κέρδος. Αυτό, βέβαια, αν οι προσδοκίες για την κίνηση της συγκεκριμένης αγοράς δεν οδηγήσουν στην προσφορά πλεονάζουσας χωρητικότητας σε σχέση με τη ζήτηση, οπότε ο μηχανισμός θα κινηθεί αντίστροφα. Εσύ Morgan τί πιστεύεις;

----------


## Morgan

Κοίτα, το ότι συζητάμε πράγματα αλληλένδετα δεν σηκώνει αμφισβήτηση. Εδώ 1+1=2. Ζήτηση/προσφορά/τιμή υπηρεσίας (ναύλος) / κέρδος.

Εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου, και το επεκτείνω. Οι πλοιοκτήτες αποφασίζουν να μπουν στην αγορά , καθώς ενώ η ζήτηση για υγροποιημένο αέριο αυξάνει, η προσφερόμενη χωρητικότητα ήταν (τα προηγούμενα χρόνια) σταθερή ενώ καθημερινά αποδεικνύεται και ανεπαρκης.
Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση των ναύλων και την διάθεση από τις εταιρείες να παίξουν και αυτές , να μοιραστούν κομμάτι αυτή της τεράστιας (και άφαγης ακόμα) πίττας.Απόλυτα λογική κίνηση. Γιαυτο μπουκαρουν και παραγγελνουν.

Επειδή θεωρώ το φυσικό αέριο ως τον σημαντικότερο κινητήριο μοχλό για το αύριο, βλεπω δύσκολα να υπάρχει κορεσμός στην προσφορά βαποριών και αν γίνει, θα αργήσει πάρα πολύ. 

Ίσως τότε που τα σημερινα συμβατικά γκαζάδικα, έχουν αντικατασταθεί πλήρως από LPG/LNG carriers?

----------


## natasa

Ίσως τότε ή και νωρίτερα, εάν επικρατήσει υπεραισιοδοξία στους πλοιοκτήτες και μπούν στο παιχνίδι περισσότεροι απ' όσους σηκώνει οι αγορά(=μεγαλύτερη προσφορά). Αν λειτουργήσει δηλαδή αρνητικά η ψυχολογία της αγοράς. Έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν στην αγορά των Bulk carriers.

----------


## Morgan

LNG glut looms in 2006-2008
*THERE will be a 10-12% overcapacity in LNG carriers from 2006-2008 leading to a slump for shipping companies, according to a new report by insurance broker/risk management consultant Aon. This glut could lead to lower standards of maintenance or crew training as companies try and cut costs to balance out their losses, says the report.*  According to Steve Allum, chairman of Marine Global Practice Group (part of Aon), “The winners are most likely to be LNG receiving terminal operators who, in the event of excessive supply, would benefit from low shipping rates and being able to take their pick.” However, Aon says the market should recover in the longer term as regasification capacity starts to outstrip shipping supply and by 2010 there should be a new wave of LNG carrier newbuilding orders.
Lloyd's Register - Fairplay web links

----------


## dgd77

τα LNG  δεν ειναι πλοια που ειναι κανουρια στην αγορα, ειδη μεχρι τ οο 2002 αριθμος τους ηταν. 100 Μπορει να φανει λιγος , αν αναλογιστει καποιος οτι η αγορα για αυτα τα πλοια ηταν μικρη και τωρα αναπτυσεται, και οτι καποια απο τα πλοια αυτα ειναι ειδη 25 ετων και κοντεβουν να αποσυρθουν. Τ α πλοια που χτιζονται στην κορεα και την ιαπωνια , βασιζονται σε σχεδια (δεξαμενων)
που χρονολογουνται απο το 60. ( Βλεπε , GAS Transport, Technigas κλπ.)
. Οσον αφορα το οτι τα LNG δουλευουν σε long term contracts ειναι αληθεια, αυτο ομωσ συμβαινει διοτι ο αριθμος το πλοιον ειναι μικρος αλα και το market demand μικρο. Αν αναλογιστουμε οτι το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των ευρωπαικων πολεων ( ακομα και η  ελλαδα ) στρεφονται στην χρησιμοποιειση του μεθανιου (NG) ως πηγη ενεργειας για τα σπιτα , δημοσιες υπηρεσιας , παραγωγη ηλεκτρισμου. κλπ.. καταλαβαινεται ποσο θα αυξηθει το market demand , αλλα και τα spot charters

----------


## Morgan

Σαφως και τα υγραεριοφορα δεν ειναι καινουρια πλοια αν και δεν εχει περασει πολυς καιρος που οι ελληνες αρχισαν να ανακαλυπτουν τα αβανταζ τους . θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι η πτυχιακη μου εργασια στην ΑΔΣΕΝ ασπροπυργου ηταν ακριβως πανω στα LNG/LPG στον σχεδιασμο, την κατασκευη, τροπους φορτοεκφορτωσης και μετρα ασφαλειας.

οπως ειχε αναφερθει και παλιοτερα, σχετικη βιβλιογραφια παιζει στο Ιδρυμα Ευγενιδου οπου μπορει να γινει οποιος θελει μελος και να δανειστει - φωτοτυπησει βιβλια.

Σε μεγαλα κοντρατα απο περσικο κολπο εχουν ηδη συμμετοχη μεγαλες ελληνικες εταιρειες που χτιζουν βαπορια ακριβως λογω της υπαρξης αυτων των συμφωνιων που προσφερουν εξασφαλιση και σταθερο χρημα.

----------


## Petros

Δεν ηταν μια περιοδος που σκαβανε παντου για φυσικο αεριο κτλ? Δε βρηκανε τιποτα τελικα?  :Confused:  Η τα κανανε παλι θαλασσα? (Ειμαι ασχετος με το θεμα σορυ)

----------


## Michael

Αν είναι τυχόν σε κάποιον εύκολο, θα ήθελα πληροφορίες για τα  περίπου κόστη συντήρησης ενός πλοίου LNG (είτε πενταετίας είτε ετησιποποιημένα είτε ό,τι διαθέσιμο), τα ασφάλιστρα, τα διοικητικά έξοδα και τα τα κόστη επάνδρωσης.
Δεν με πειράζει τα ποσά αν δεν είναι ακριβή ας είναι χονδρικά, στο περίπου.
Υπολογίστε ότι μιλάμε για ένα σκάφος χωρητικότητας της τάξεως των 210.000 κυβικών μέτρων.
Αν τυχόν κάποιος έχει υπόψη του έστω και για ορισμένα από τα παραπάνω ας ποστάρει ένα μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικώς!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα στο δίκτυο μαζεμένες προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας από ΦΕΚ που ενσωματώνουν στο Εθνικό Δίκαιο Διεθνέις συνθήκες. Ελπίζω να είναι χρήσιμα.
http://www.elinyae.gr/el/keywords.jsp?keyword=68

----------


## Morgan

υπαρχει καποιο απλο προγραμμα γορτωσης για υγραεριοφορα?
εστω "χειροποιητο"...

----------


## socrates

> υπαρχει καποιο απλο προγραμμα γορτωσης για υγραεριοφορα?
> εστω "χειροποιητο"...


Ειναι απο ενα πολυπλοκο οπου παραθετω μονο τη φαση της φορτωσις
Προσοχη πριν απο χρηση να γινη επιβεβαιωση των αποτελεσματων. Δεν μπορω να εγγυηθω εαν ειναι σωστα 100%, διοτι δεν ειναι δικη μου η εφαρμογη.

LPG Load calc.zip

----------


## Mao

> Ειναι απο ενα πολυπλοκο οπου παραθετω μονο τη φαση της φορτωσις
> Προσοχη πριν απο χρηση να γινη επιβεβαιωση των αποτελεσματων. Δεν μπορω να εγγυηθω εαν ειναι σωστα 100%, διοτι δεν ειναι δικη μου η εφαρμογη.
> 
> LPG Load calc.zip


 

Kati den paei kala me to arxeio kai den mporw na to kanw extract.

----------


## socrates

> Socrates πολυ καλο το προγραμματακι σου, μα πολλά στοιχεια συγκεντρωμένα και ευκολα προσβασιμα. Λιγο ζουμ αν υπηρχε στα διαγραμματα θα ηταν ακομα καλύτερα


Πολυ καλη η ιδεουλα σου. Μεβαλες σε μπελαδες τωρα  :Confused: , να δω εαν θα το καταφερω.
Θα το πολεμησω τωρα που θα παω στο πλοιο.
Thanks.

----------


## socrates

> Kati den paei kala me to arxeio kai den mporw na to kanw extract.


Εγω το δοκιμασα και πηγαν ολα καλα. Για ξανακατεβασε το.

----------


## KOSTAS_XIOS

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧ/ΩΝ ΧΙΟΥ.ΛΕΓΟΜΑΙ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΑΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΥΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ:ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΞΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ  LNG???
 ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ,Η ΚΑΤΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΣΑΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ???
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!

----------


## sv1xv

> ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΨΥΞΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ  LNG???


Δες λίγο το σχετικό άρθρο στην Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LNG_carrier

Έχει πληροφορίες για αυτό που ζητάς. Βασικά η υγροποίηση γίνεται στο σταθμό φόρτωσης και οι δεξαμενές του πλοίου είναι μονωμένες ώστε οι απώλειες από εξάτμιση να είναι μικρές. Μια μικρή μονάδα ψύξης μπορεί να επαναφέρει τις απώλειες πίσω στις δεξαμενές.

----------


## Mao

Kalispera Kosta exw ena arxeio gia ta lng pou isos se voithisei alla distixos einai megalo (13,5mb) kai den ta katafera na to kanw attach, dwse mou to e-mail sou na sto steilw.

----------


## KOSTAS_XIOS

eyxaristw!!!to e-mail moy einai aenxioy@gmail.com

----------


## Mao

Oute to e-mail dexotan toso megalo attachment sto anevasa edw: http://rapidshare.com/files/20762082...CD_version.pdf

Pisteyw na se voithisei!

----------


## captain hook-dimitris

> LPG/LNG αγοραζουν/φτιαχνουν ολο και πιο πολλοι ελληνες...αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι ο Αγγελικουσης...
> πληροφοριες για τετοια πλοια υπαρχουν αφθονες (και για κατασκευη και για ασφαλεια και για τροπυς φορτωσης)σημασια εχει τι ψαχνουμε.
> Συμπτωματικα η πτυχιακη μου στην ΑΔΣΕΝ εγινε πανω ακριβως σε αυτα τα βαπορια.
> 
> 
> πληροφοριες και βιβλιογραφια για οποιον δεν βαριεται, στο Ιδρυμα Ευγενιδου....για να μαθαινουμε...
> 
> Χρηστο, να γινεις μελος οπωσδηποτε, θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμο


γεια σας!! λογω της πτυχιακης μου ψαχνω πληροφοριες για τα LNG κυριως για την περιγραφη του πλοιου γενικως.. θα μπορουσατε να με παραπεμψεται σε καποια ιστιοσελιδα??

----------


## JOHNR

Agapite ''captain hook-dimitris'' einai geniko to thema sou ei thes kati sygkekrimeno??
Exo plirofories - sto grafeio - pes akribos ti thes  - sxedia , manual, ect. gia na do pou mporo na bithiso

----------


## captain hook-dimitris

> Agapite ''captain hook-dimitris'' einai geniko to thema sou ei thes kati sygkekrimeno??
> Exo plirofories - sto grafeio - pes akribos ti thes - sxedia , manual, ect. gia na do pou mporo na bithiso


to thema mou einai PLOIA LNG, PROBLIMATA POU DHMIOURGOUNTAI STIN METAFORA YGROPOIHMENOU METHANIOU, auto pou psaxnw einai mia perigrafi tou ploiou. apla gia na mporesw na tous exigeisw apo ti apoteleite ena LNG me liga  logia!

----------


## captain hook-dimitris

> Theoro oti to sloshing einai kurio problima. Dustixos omos den exo plirofories se auto - sorry.


gia to shloshing exw.. auto pou paxnw einai mia geniki perigrafi.. opws to pws fortwnei, ta mixanimata pou xreisimoupoiountai stin fortoekfortosh, etc...

----------


## Amorgos66

...ασχετος με αυτα αλλα εδω εχω την αγαπημενη μου ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ...
Βαπόρι της Ceres,που ταξιδευει όλον τον κόσμο,και φιλοξενει 
σπουδαστές των σχολών του Εμπορικου Ναυτικού...

----------


## helatros68

Δυο LNG πλοια στην ευρυτερη περιοχη του Πειραια. Το Provalys (κατασκευης 2006) στην ραδα του στις 12.9.2009 και το Cheikh Bouamama (κατασκευης του 2008) με προορισμο την Ρεβυθουσα στις 28.6.2009
provalys 12.9.09.jpg
cheikh bouamama 28.6.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Ενας τακτικος επισκεπτης της Ρεβυθουσας το LNG Cheik El Mokrani,κατασκευης 2007,στον Σαρωνικο στις 19.1.2010.

cheikh el mokrani 19.1.2010.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

http://www.epixirimatias.gr/2014/08/zarga.html?spref=fb. 


Ενδιαφέρον !

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νίκος Τσάκος: Παρέλαβε το μεγαλύτερο παγκοσμίως LNG με νέα τεχνολογία.Το όνομα αυτού:MARIA ENERGY*

*Τετάρτη, 2 Νοεμβρίου 2016*

Ήταν πρωί Τετάρτης, στην Ν.Κορέα, στην πόλη Ulsan. Στη βάση ενός εκ των μεγαλύτερων ναυπηγείων του κόσμου, της 
Hyunda Heavy Indystries. *Η ολιγομελής ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία είχε συγκεντρωθεί στην ειδική εξέδρα για να παρακολουθήσει αλλά και να συμμετάσχει στην ονοματοδοσία του πλοίου «Maria Energy» της Tsakos Energy Navigation.
Οι νονές ήταν τρεις. Η Σήλια Κριθαριώτη, η Λένια Μπερτόλη και η Αλεξία Παπαγεωργίου.* Η ανάκρουση του εθνικού ύμνου της Ελλάδας στα πέρατα του κόσμου πιστοποίησε για μία ακόμη φορά τη δύναμη της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας απ΄ άκρου εις άκρον της γης. *Ακολούθησε ορθόδοξη λειτουργία στη γέφυρα του πλοίου.*
Το «Maria Energy» είναι το δεύτερο πλοίο μεταφοράς υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου που εντάχθηκε στη δύναμη της εισηγμένης το αμερικανικό χρηματιστήριο Tsakos Energy Navigation.
*
«Είναι το μεγαλύτερο LNG στον κόσμο που έχει ναυπηγηθεί και διαθέτει την πλέον προηγμένη τεχνολογία. Υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερα από αυτό αλλά παλαιότερης τεχνολογίας»* επισημαίνει ο Νίκος Π.Τσάκος διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΤΕΝ:

«Η παραγγελία δόθηκε το 2014, σε μία εποχή που η αγορά του φυσικού αερίου άρχισε να έχει καθοδική πορεία λόγω του φθηνού πετρελαίου» και προσέθεσε αποκαλύπτοντας τα σχέδια του ομίλου όσο αφορά τα νέες επενδύσεις:

«Η δική μας στρατηγική είναι να αναπτυχθούμε στον κλάδο αυτό, στον οποίο πιστεύουμε. Και τα δύο πλοία μας, το «Neo Energy» που ναυπηγήθηκε το 2007 και το «Maria Energy», ναυλώθηκαν με επιτυχία πριν την παραλαβή τους από τα ναυπηγεία. Η ΤΕΝ εξετάζει προτάσεις για τη ναυπήγηση και άλλων LNG» και συμπλήρωσε:

*«Στόχος μας είναι, μετά την επιτυχημένη ναύλωση των LNG, να συνεχίσουμε και έως το 2020 να προσθέσουμε άλλα τέσσερα τέτοιου τύπου πλοία στο στόλο της εταιρείας. Και αυτό γιατί βλέπουμε ότι το φυσικό αέριο εξελίσσεται σε σημαντικό παράγοντα για τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές. Τα LNG είναι σήμερα όπως ήταν τα δεξαμενόπλοια την δεκαετία του ΄50 και στις αρχές του ΄60 όταν υπήρχαν λίγοι παίκτες που είχαν τα πλοία τους σε μακροχρόνια ναύλωση. Το club των πλοιοκτητών LNG είναι σχετικά μικρό και η παρουσία των ελλήνων σε αυτό δυναμώνει συνεχώς».*
Ενδεικτικό για το πόσο πιστεύει ο Νίκος Τσάκος στα πλοία μεταφοράς LNG είναι το γεγονός ότι επί της προεδρίας του στην Intertanko, τη Διεθνή Ένωση Ανεξάρτητων Πλοιοκτητών Δεξαμενοπλοίων, όπου εξελέγη ομόφωνα το 2014, άλλαξε το κατασταστικό ώστε να γίνουν μέλη και τέτοιου είδους πλοία εκτός από τα δεξαμενόπλοια για πρώτη φορά στα 40 χρόνια ύπαρξής της. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ο στόλος της Intertanko να έχει αυξηθεί ήδη κατά 300 πλοία.
*
Η Intertanko, αριθμεί 212 εταιρείες μέλη των οποίων ο στόλος ξεπερνάει τα 3.000 δεξαμενόπλοια συνολικής μεταφορικής ικανότητας 270 εκατομμυρίων τόνων.*

Όταν η συζήτηση επιστρέφει στο νεότευκτο LNG "Maria Energy" ο Νίκος Τσάκος δεν μπορεί να αποφύγει τη συναισθηματική φόρτιση:

*«Έχει το όνομα της Μαρίας την οποία χάσαμε πρόωρα. Πιστεύω ότι όπως το σπίτι της Μαρίας στη Χίο έχει γίνει η κιβωτός για τις σπουδές ταλαντούχων παιδιών που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα αυτή και κάθε χρόνο περισσότερα από 20 παιδιά αποκτούν μία πλήρη υποτροφία, έτσι και το «Maria» θα διαπλέει τις θάλασσες του κόσμου καταδεικνύοντας την ελληνική ναυτοσύνη ενώ θα γίνει μία κιβωτός για τα ελληνόπουλα που θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα»*.

Αποστολή στη Νότια Κορέα, Μηνάς Τσαμόπουλος  newmoney.gr

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## manoubras 33

*MARAN GAS CORONIS* (ΜΑRAN GAS MARITIME INC) συμφερόντων Γ.Αγγελικούσης.
84823 dwt Ναυπήγηση Νότιο Κορέα 2007

DSCN2954.jpg

Στη Ράδα της Σύρου το 2011

----------

